
Epic CEO: “Universal Windows Platform can, should, must, and will die” - kevlar1818
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/03/tim-sweeney-to-microsoft-universal-windows-platform-can-should-must-and-will-die/
======
valine
If this trend continues I can't see myself continuing to develop for windows.
Creating an environment hostile to developers might makes some parts of
windows more intuitive for inexperienced users, but it will hurt their
ecosystem in the long run.

